# Coyotes and weather



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

A friend and I were planning to go dog calling this weekend. We are new at this and don't really have any experience. Looking at the weather forecast we opted to pass on this weekend since it's goind to be dumped on where we planned to go. From what I understand their mating season is starting and from personal experience rain or snow I still chase tail.

Can anyone tell me if we shoudl still go? How does weather play inot the calling game?
Thanks in advance for any advise and happy hunting!
MadHunter


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I am also thinking about going as well. I heard heard the weather is going to be bad too, but I really don't care. I am going crazy, I need to get out of here! O|*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, I have got a few and called in several. But, I've done well right after a snow storm, and in the fog. In my experiences if the wind is blowing harder than 10 mph you may as well just go home. Good luck, and post pictures if you get one.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Coyotes will be more aggressive right after a storm, they will be looking for food because like most animals when a storm is going on they tend to hide up and wait it out. So when its over they will want to look for food. 
This time of year they are starting to pair up for the breeding season and prey distress calls become less effective, they do have other things on their minds , but if you can howl thing can get very intresting because they are very protective of there territory.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

I see them out and about while it's storming. All your videos on dog hunting are while it's snowing....I would say just go and try!


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Heading out to find something to shoot. :twisted:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I was on Antelope Island one time when it was snowing real bad. I counted 13 coyotes that day out looking for food. I have called them in the snow, wind and fog. They need to eat no matter what the weather is doing.

I dont pay much attention to what the weather man says. They are wrong 90% of the time. There have been times I went out that it was snowing bad at home and when I got to where I was hunting it was sunny all day long. The weather may be different 50 miles from where you are.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey MadHunter, did you end up going out? we went out but no luck. it was sunny, but there was wind.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Let's hear the success stories!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Been reasl busy at work and I had not had a chance to look in here. From what some of you said it looks like we should have gone out. The weather clearing up on Sat morning would have helped. We didn't end up going cause we called it off early friday and I made other plans with the fam.

We are set to go on 2/6 and now I am hoping we get soem bad weather the day before. With it being tail chasing season for them there may be movement and response to the howls. Our spot has a lot of dog sign. I had never seen so much of it in a few hours. I will definately put pic/success stories. 

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------

